# Alias mit Parametern



## rtd1978 (11. April 2008)

Hallo,

kann man einen Alias auf einen Befehl anlegen, welcher schon Parameter enthält?

Bsp:

alias rm -r / = 'echo Vergiss es!'

"rm -r /" soll man also nicht ausführen können. Der Alias-Befehl oben funktioniert so jedenfalls nicht.


Danke und Gruß, René


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. April 2008)

Mir ist nicht bekannt dass das ginge.

Und mal ganz nebenbei: Ueberall wo ein normaler User rm -R erfolgreich laufen lassen kann er nur seine eigenen Daten loeschen...


----------



## rtd1978 (13. April 2008)

Ok, Danke.

In meinem Fall soll der root-User vor Fehlern bewahrt werden.

--> wenn man bei "rm -r ./" den "." auf der Tastatur nicht richtig erwischt passiert Schreckliches ;-)


----------



## olqs (14. April 2008)

Mach in dem Fall ein:
alias rm="rm -i"

Dann wird beim rm nochmal nachgefragt, allerdings dann bei jeder Löschaktion.


----------

